# Columbia University, your thoughts?



## Cine (Jul 16, 2007)

What you think about it's film school?


----------



## Evan (Jul 16, 2007)

the film program is only an MFA is it not? Anyways, i think is easily in the top 5 film programs in the united states.


----------



## Cine (Jul 16, 2007)

> Originally posted by Evan:
> the film program is only an MFA is it not? Anyways, i think is easily in the top 5 film programs in the united states.



I heard it has undergradute program too.

P.S. what other film schools are put in this top? Chapman? USC? UCLA? NYU? FSU?


----------



## sa (Jul 16, 2007)

Columbia's film production program is only on the MFA level. They do have an undergrad film studies program, but it's very different than the MFA. 

I personally think Columbia is the best film school out there. There are a lot of other threads related to film grad programs you could check out for more on Columbia.


----------



## Cine (Jul 17, 2007)

> Originally posted by sa:
> Columbia's film production program is only on the MFA level. They do have an undergrad film studies program, but it's very different than the MFA.
> 
> I personally think Columbia is the best film school out there. There are a lot of other threads related to film grad programs you could check out for more on Columbia.



Thank you, I will.


----------



## Evan (Jul 17, 2007)

> I personally think Columbia is the best film school out there.



i totally agree


----------



## M. Night Fan (Jul 17, 2007)

In terms of equipment Columbia doesn't have best best out there, however their professors are some of the best. I have a friend who is a film major there and he is networking like crazy do to the fact the professors have been in the industry.


----------

